

Is your job title relevant? Mine is, I’m a software mechanic. - skorks
http://agnosticcoder.com/2010/03/is-your-job-title-relevant-mine-is-im-a-software-mechanic/

======
jrockway
I hate articles like this. I agree that we are not engineers, or scientists,
or architects, or designers, or monkeys.

So what exactly is wrong with "programmer"? Even Don Knuth likes that title;
TAOCP is the art of "computer programming", not computer science, not coding,
and not design.

~~~
jimfl
I prefer Software Developer.

The development of software involves much more, on a day-to-day basis, than
programming. Some tasks are plumbing. Other tasks are wiring. For exceptional
tasks it's implementing some algorithm that can properly be called programming
(Those are good tasks!)

Much of the rest of the time, we're negotiating scope and features, mentoring
colleagues, analyzing defects or performance problems, tuning the build
system, sketching documentation, assisting support, hiding from QA, or
refining our foosball game.

~~~
jrockway
You are confusing typing in code with programming. Programming consists of all
the necessary steps to make a working program. Coding is the part where you
press keys and watch your editor change the color of certain words.

~~~
jimfl
I don't agree. Often I can be found at my workstation building some
contraption out of rubber bands and business cards. "What are you doing?"
someone will ask. "Programming. I'll type it in later."

